# Bushnell Elite 3200 3x9x40



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

This is a Bushnell Elite 3200 scope. It is a 3x9x40. I've had the scope for several years and it's been great for me. It's waterproof, fog proof, and in good shape. It has the standard Bushnell Multi-X reticle.

There are no scratches on the glass.

There are some slight scuff marks from the back scope ring on the body of the scope. It is very minor.

I've attached a picture of what I did with this scope at 100 yards when I took it to test some handloads. It maintains a good zero.

I'm selling it because I'm trying to standardize my hunting rifles.

I've seen these scopes going on ebay for $150 but for forum members, I'll offer this at $125.


----------

